# 90 GLI rusted winshield apron



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

Last wednesday I had the local glass shop pop the windshield out of my 90 GLI cos i had an egg size rock smack it a week or so ago.
Had seen some sign of rust at the bottom left corner so i figured to have it pulled and i could do some clean-up over the T-Day weekend..
Well when i brought it home this morning and took a good look at the winshield lip - theres a whole bunch of rusting going on... I would guess the last time somebody put a new windshield in it - they didnt do a very good job of sealing - and or plugged the drain holes.
So we pulled the dash and the wiper & ecu etc out and I started grinding Its rusted primarily at the bottom lip and seems to be rusted through most of the 1st layer (apron).
Theres no rust up towards the wiper holes or the top of the apron. There is one small pin hole rusted through about 6" up the pillar on the pass side. 
I'm really bummed! Any suggestions for repairs? I have a good section from another car cut out but dont want to do the whole apron....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 90 GLI rusted winshield apron (OhioBenz)*

well i bit the bullet - cut out the bad section, rust converted the whole lip, bought a spot welder!
Since nobody reads this section....i wont bother posting pix etc on how to fix it.










_Modified by OhioBenz at 6:30 PM 11-27-2005_


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

Noooo. Ha - someone did read it. I am interested - please post.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

yeah - i always get to be the one posting the "how-to's" with all the pix. But when i try to get some info before I start - nobody answers....
or if i dare sell something like lightened flywheels - all of a sudden i get blackholed because i'm a "business" and didn't pay advertising fees.....what a friggen place this is anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
if u need help - IM me


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I had a bodyshop make me a fiberglass piece.


----------



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurozex)*

Yeah, it's damned near tragic that this forum is completely devoid of all posts! 
Perhaps we should change all of this. 
I'm going to be repainting a car in the next few weeks, and doing some very minor bodywork on it (a few dent-pulls). 
I've also got a '79 in the process of being completely restored; I'll try to keep remembering to take pictures as this process continues.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (dieseljosh)*

yeah - its not a bolt-on, sticker speed section so the majority has no clue of where to start doing something like this....
my spotwelder is shipped - so as soon as it gets here i'll post soem more pix.
meanwhile you can check out the link in my sig.....
i have 9 albums in the user gallery - mostly filled with projects of sorts


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Remind me not to pull my windshield........








Looks good though, id have brazed the wholes and por 15'd the hades out of it. You did it right, just make sure you weld in both sides. You would be surprised what one little leak will do. I welded fender lips on an 89 jetta seam sealed it, and it lasted 1 winter....... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

Nothing depresses me more about VWs than hearing about the 'R' word. Ecccck.
Except hearing some bimbo smashed into someone's prime VW. *gack*


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

i was so depressed i actually thought of fixing and selling rather than continue to keep & upgrade it like i have been doing....
but i like that car so much - its worth to keep it up for the driving pleasure


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Yeah, my g/f got hit by a drunk driver thurs night, totalled her 91, thge bastard left the scene, and went back into the bar. broken leg, torn ligaments, broken nose 6 stitches in the eyebrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Restoration is a pickle. I pulled my windshield and to my surprise i found this.
















I decided to go a different route, I used a donor car and removed the lower section from my car and grafted another one into place. Which is not the easiest thing ever. Anybody attempting this should make sure they measure measure, measure again then cut. The same when putting it together, mess it up and i suppose you would be in a world of ****.
















here is progress with getting the new piece on

















the car in question by the way








Winter takes its toll. 








I found my car had a lot of bad bodywork done at some point in its life.








I used the same donor car and grafted another flare in, using minimal filler.








I used to have all the progress pictures. I just wanted to show ya that you arent the only one up **** creek trying to paddle out. I love my car and i want it back, ya know it has memories. haha


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (dubkiddct)*

yeah, thats about a little worse than what i found... how was the top of the windshield frame on yours???
As you can see most of the bottom lip was still there after i cut & ground off the rusted section of the apron.








also curious how you did the flare....did you overlap, weld then seam seal? curious on how you kept it tight/sealed so it doesnt rust in between the two.
looks like a nice job BTW. did you MIG it all or spotweld?


_Modified by OhioBenz at 1:22 PM 12-4-2005_


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

my upper windshield was in perfect shape. 
Everything i did was mig welded. The rear flare was cut off. the last 1/8" i beveled a 45 and an opposite 45 on the new piece and then completely welded. Im sure you know to keep your surface cool..so as to avoid warping. the inside i used etching primer then undercoat. then i had to fix the rear inner fender, which was all welded also. Hot work for sure but came out great.
I couldnt believe what a dump my car really was. I had bought a shell and then done the vr6 swap, there were a few things i wanted to fix, the "little bit" of rust around the corner of the windshield, and there were a few circles of filler that were visible on the hood. It ended up getting the full monty.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (dubkiddct)*

mine even had rust at the top... a testimony as to the prior bad job of the windshield replacement!!!
i had planned to overlap and spot weld the repair piece in, then stitch weld the visible seam.
curious how you cooled the fender well cos that a tough spot to weld in - cold rags from the back - or stitching? I have a big Miller TIG that has pulse capabilities but i never was successful on body metal so I do all that with MIG.


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

Im really not that special of a welder. Im pretty decent. I have a cheaper mig welder and plasma cutter. I used wet rags and and stopping frequently. I would love to get my hands on a tig. I have the wire and gas to weld aluminum with my mig but have never had good results with it.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (dubkiddct)*

well i have the patch piece in place and tacked...
the spotwelder sucks - or i should say i suck at using it.......
so i got a spotwelder tip for my MIG and am using it. need to get some splatter spray tomorrow and another welding clamp so i can get up underneath the apron and hold it down better.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

decided to braze the seam after holding it in place with spotwelds.... so had to go get new tanks and a torch kit since all mine got lifted 5yrs ago.....
i got more money in tools to fix this thing than i paid for it - twice over....am i addicted or what?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

K - heres the update, couple pix...








spot brazing








Brazing the bottom lip is done








Brazing the top edge overlap joint








Nice clean new window frame!








Ready for primer








and a crappy coat of paint to last through winter.....they screwed up on the color match - Calypso is a real PAIN to match i guess.
Going to get the new windshield put in tomorrow - then i'll put everything back together inside, put the new brake pads on & the waterpump pulley. Hopefully thats all for this winter.


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks! just got it back with the new windshield....why do they have to put so much goop behind it? looks like crap from the inside!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Good post! 
Glad I live in Colorado for the "R" reason


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

yes, yes you are. Rust sucks


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_Thanks! just got it back with the new windshield....why do they have to put so much goop behind it? looks like crap from the inside!

Isn't it some type of protective so abrasives don't accidentally scratch it? Stuff like grit and all that.


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re:*

sweet job man, good how to....how much did ur spot welder run u?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

Pi-Bull off E-Bay. Think it was $123 shipped?


----------

